# Pigeons in Northern Cal Shelters



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

Just wanted to let you all know about:

1 pigeon at San Jose Animal Care on Monterey Drive in SJ

9 pigeons (mostly kings) at Marin Humane Society in Novato

2 bonded kings (together 6 years) at Berkeley Animal Services

And of course MickaCoo has lots of fosters that need great homes.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Bumping up . . .thanks for posting, Elizabeth. 

http://www.marinhumanesociety.org/Adoptions/SCA.html
http://www.sanjoseanimals.com/

http://www.berkeleyhumane.org/Adoption/Adoption_Center.htm

or

http://www.ci.berkeley.ca.us/SubUnitHome.aspx?id=5714


----------

